# Fractal Design CORE 3000



## Darksaber (Jul 16, 2011)

With the CORE family of cases, Fractal Design is aiming for the budget market, trying to offer as many of their unique features as possible for a leaner price tag. We take the chassis for a spin to see if the Fractal Design gene is still present or the splicing has gone too far.

*Show full review*


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 29, 2011)

these fit 30cm cards?


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Jul 29, 2011)

Reefer86 said:


> these fit 30cm cards?



Yes. But you have to remove the separate HDD cage.


----------



## erixx (Jul 29, 2011)

Darksaber, I love your work, but allow me a general note (for all TPU reviews)

1) The first page of all reviews is normally dead BORING: specs. But never or rarely include PRICE! It belongs to the specs... (Adding a date, because prices use to sink over time)

2) the second page of most or all reviews is even MORE BORING: packaging!!! 4 pics of the packege plus 1 pic of the product hidden in plastic foil are necesary or useful??? 

Normally I jump directly to page 3 (then to the last, then back to 4, hehehe)

Suggestion -if you do not want to erase the whole packaging stuff- at least join page 1 and 2 for all the introductory, warming up content 

just my 5 eurocent.... 

For al the rest: CHEERS, THANK YOU, BRAVO for all the work, first and above all!!!!


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 29, 2011)

erixx said:


> the second page of most or all reviews is even MORE BORING: packaging!!! 4 pics of the packege plus 1 pic of the product hidden in plastic foil are necesary or useful???



that's why we have easy to use page navigation that clearly separates content. 

for many users it is very important to know if the package can survive an air drop onto their private island. also accessories are a big factor, especially for less experienced users: "will i get everything i need?"


----------



## Frick (Jul 29, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> that's why we have easy to use page navigation that clearly separates content.
> 
> for many users it is very important to know if the package can survive an air drop onto their private island. also accessories are a big factor, especially for less experienced users: "will i get everything i need?"



+1. That stuff is something most of TPUers have bucketloads of (I assume, I have it) but if you don't have anything computer related and home it's pretty important.

Anyway, I'm looking at buying this case someday and the review is very good, as usual.

I do agree that the price should be said early on.


----------



## Disparia (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice.

Listing the mobo tray clearance - great! The more measurements you can give in future reviews, the better IMO.


----------



## erixx (Jul 29, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> that's why we have easy to use page navigation that clearly separates content.
> 
> for many users it is very important to know if the package can survive an air drop onto their private island. also accessories are a big factor, especially for less experienced users: "will i get everything i need?"



Ok, I was questioning the mere 'existence' of such a page, not the navigation, which is perfect!

The 'air drop' made me LOL for a while (Love your sense of humor!), and accesories of course is relevant.

First two pages are boring dry. I don't know if I'm alone with that. If my opinion -unchanged- is useless, I'm okay with that, I am just a reader after all, who loves TPU as a member and friend. Thank you again for all and do what you feel is good.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 29, 2011)

erixx said:


> First two pages are boring dry.



A good comprehensive review is one which provides all the information you need, and some more. And TPU's reviews does just that. A bit boring for your more regular reader, but that is why its organised into pages, just jump to the pages you want and ignore the rest.


----------



## Frick (Jul 29, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> A good comprehensive review is one which provides all the information you need, and some more. And TPU's reviews does just that. A bit boring for your more regular reader, but that is why its organised into pages, just jump to the pages you want and ignore the rest.



This is the reason TPU is one of the best out there.


----------



## Darksaber (Jul 29, 2011)

Jizzler said:


> Nice.
> 
> Listing the mobo tray clearance - great! The more measurements you can give in future reviews, the better IMO.



Yes, we will be starting to include measurements for graphic card length soon as well.  Very soon ^^

cheers
DS


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 29, 2011)

Could we see the addition of one or two pictures of the case in the first post. That way I can see if I like it or not before having to click on it. You know like Bta does with every news post that he does. Same goes for Wiz and his card reviews.


----------



## erixx (Jul 29, 2011)

Good idea Whitelots, I had it on my tongue. 1st page can be made more 'magnetic' by that.

Anyway, I just finished reading the review and find it superb! I hope all understand I gave my opinion in peace and search of the common good. 

Darksaber you got free beers this evening! 8)


----------



## Casecutter (Jul 29, 2011)

erixx said:


> Darksaber, I love your work, but allow me a general note (for all TPU reviews)


I kind'a have problems with these armature reviews also, but different stuff…

The first two stock photos while probably from Fractal Design stunk, basically took up space.  Then, while sure this is about the 3000 "box", a quick overview of some of the differences would’ve been nice or at least a web-link to the web page that shows the 1000. Now if that info wasn’t / isn’t available then you could mention the other would be provided at a later date.  I had to go search Fractal, and find the CORE 1000 and it's not even close to being “variant” of this case even excusing that it's a mini tower.
http://fractal-design.com/?view=product&category=2&prod=61

Other things... yes I don’t need all the 7 packaging pictures, 3 would suffice.  A ¾ shot of the box, a look at the foam, although those are standard and sufficient a quick comment of like _above par packing_ and move on.  Then just _one_ picture of the hardware and manual is fine considering they where completly useless as you presented. Given the hardware not being the "normal bag", (am I mistaken wasn’t there some thumb screws, and I see tie-wraps in that bag don’t I?), and the fan controller.  All that should have been un-bag and arrange so we can see it better. And talk about that, as that’s the stuff a review is suppose to unearth... not cardboard!

Now moving on, your camera or skill level stinks (sorry). Everything I’ve seen from _Dark_saber or at least lately are _dark_, lack contrast, some out of focus, and give little detail.  When you do have a close-up they're useless. I will admit black cases (interiors especially) are difficult, but still it’s weak!  Case in point that pic looking from case back into the PSU area... I’ll use my imagination thank you.  That would've been a great shot to show the filter being removable. While good thing you said something about the water cooling holes at top of the rear panel they are almost non-existent in that picture.

Now I like the where the measurement behind the tray is provided that’s great, along with that include the measurement from the CPU-mobo installed to the case door is extremely relevant today. Just saying “a Prolimatech Super Mega fits” is lazy, and doesn't inform us what height cooler we should consider.  Their website said 160mm you could sy that!  While showing the HDD tray with a Samsung drive in it _very interesting_!  What I wanted to see was the front fan mount?  You never showed the 140mm fan that it says it comes with.  The picture doesn’t make it clear, while you say “Turns out the fan_(s)_ are not attached to the frame of the chassis, but to the front.” Where/How?  While if I read that whole paragraph, is it me "or is it all over-the-place", I think you meant “top” bay.  An objective Editor could help.

Something I noticed is in the second (lower) 5.25 bay you have thumb-screw there, are they holding something or are those in like threaded holes meant to hold them which would be smart instead rummaging for them later? 

I question why even say, _“Turning the CORE 3000 around, all areas of the chassis are clearly visible and accessible. The white elements of the fan can clearly be seen spinning. The cooling units within the chassis are actually not too loud, thanks to the use of the mainboard running them nice and slow.”_ Did you need to hit the word count... while I really can bring into play that objective synopsis for the dBa output?

For $75 it’s not worth it... I could build a laundry list of things, but no eSATA and those white fan blades that will dirty but at least it would happen more than 2 weeks time, as there’s intake filters but boy you glanced over that!  You really need to show those front filters in more detail and that it sat high on the feet which helps the PSU from sucking crap.  Good thing I could navigate quickly through this though. 
Want a better overview and pictures here’s the Fractal Design webpage. 
http://fractal-design.com/?view=product&category=2&prod=61


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 2, 2011)

Solid value, wish it had 8 internal 3.5  though.


----------



## Casecutter (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.fudzilla.com/reviews/ite...fractal-design-core-3000-computer-case-tested


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 5, 2011)

I swear Nzxt and Fractal Designs has the same R&D Department. Its like all of their stuff is designed and named by their OEM, then tweaked to fit their brand better.

Core 1000 vs. Source 310
Core 3000 vs. Source 310 Elite


----------



## Supercrit (Aug 6, 2011)

Can you add something on later case reviews? CPU/GPU and other components' temperatures.
It's great to rate cases by looks, space and cable management but temps are crucial to choose a good case as well.


----------



## Jarrrp (Nov 29, 2011)

*Questions regarding Fractal Core 3000*

Hello all. I've decided to join this forum to find some information on the Fractal Core 3000 computer case. I'm planning to incorporate it into an upcoming PC build but I have a few questions regarding a few of the features.

I like the fact that it includes a 3 fan controller, but having it at the back in a PCI dock seems pointless as it won't be able to be easily accessed whilst you're using the PC. I'd expect to be able to easily turn it up or down depending on what processing I was doing, but feel I'd need to get down behind my PC to do so.

Also, on the review by techpowerup of this case, the motherboard they used had a neat metal rectangle to cover the gaps between the USB and audio ports e.t.c at the back. I thought most motherboards just have big gaps between these?

Thanks. I hope someone can answer my questions.


----------



## Munki (Aug 17, 2012)

[Resurrection] 
If anyone was looking to get this case...

http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-11-352-010-_-08172012_2

[/Resurrection]


----------

